# Gonna have to go to flounder gigging alot now.



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

Because of the oil spill gonna start going for the flatties in the choctawhatchee bay. The east pass isnow closed. Just hope the oil don't come into the bay. Then will have a sure enough mess to cleanup if that happens. Probably need to put my 21ft. SEA CHASER in dry storage for now. Won't be able to go out in the gulf for several weeks to come looks like.


----------

